# Need to vent about terrible service for CARid



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

So as some of you may have noticed CARid has a "price match guarantee" and I have been on the phone with them 3 times now about this so called "guarantee" and in every case I was told they could not match the lower price I had found on competitors' websites, PLEASE take your false "price match guarantee" off of your product listings. In each case I was told, "we cannot match that price" and then was given the EXACT same line about how they offer better service and blah blah blah, whether they provide better service or not has NOTHING to do with a "price match guarantee". They need to re-learn the meaning of a "guarantee" - if you can't match prices then DON'T SAY YOU CAN! 

Also on their "promo" page CARiD.com Coupon Codes, Discounts, Promotions there is a coupon for 5% off Spyder tail lights which I wanted to purchase and would have done so immediately and when the code didn't work I called yet again. I was told, "oh, that must have expired. We'll have to take that down" yet there is no expiration date on the coupon and it is still posted and they REFUSED to honor it. Absolutely ridiculous (not to mention with the 5% off it would still be more than the competitor price I asked them to match which I pointed out to them and they STILL wouldn't honor it!!!) Unbelievable.

So needless to say I will never be purchasing anything from CARid and just want to let everyone know that they do NOT follow through on the nice-looking "price match guarantee" badge on each listing page.

Venting complete.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yada ya da ..yeah they give away free stuff to ..I Am Still waiting for my free stuff 
.


----------



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

brian v said:


> Yada ya da ..yeah they give away free stuff to ..I Am Still waiting for my free stuff
> .


Not looking for anything free here, just would like them to keep their word on "price match guarantee" and to honor a coupon code that is STILL posted on THEIR site


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

aaronk said:


> Not looking for anything free here, just would like them to keep their word on "price match guarantee" and to honor a coupon code that is STILL posted on THEIR site



Not sure if a price match guarantee that is not honored would be considered false advertising, but if you feel so I would contact the New Jersey BBB. CarID is located in NJ, so that would be the only option you have to get satisfaction in this case. 

CARiD.com
1 Corporate Drive
Cranbury, NJ 08512 USA​


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

if you found it cheaper on a competitors website, why not just buy from the competitor? is there something drawing you to carid? i agree, they should honor any posted discounts or specials, most of the time a 'price match' is riddled with fine print that usually states they only match a few sites/competitors. i would just buy from the cheaper source, especially since they are telling you about their customer service as they bungle customer service...


----------



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

neirfin said:


> if you found it cheaper on a competitors website, why not just buy from the competitor? is there something drawing you to carid? i agree, they should honor any posted discounts or specials, most of the time a 'price match' is riddled with fine print that usually states they only match a few sites/competitors. i would just buy from the cheaper source, especially since they are telling you about their customer service as they bungle customer service...


Yes I checked all the fine print and the rep on the phone even said they were all legit and weren't excluded from their fine print, just that they couldn't match. The ONLY reason I was trying to buy through CARid is because they are a vendor on here and I wanted to support a company that is on our forum, quite the thanks I am getting for that attempted loyalty...


----------



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Not sure if a price match guarantee that is not honored would be considered false advertising, but if you feel so I would contact the New Jersey BBB. CarID is located in NJ, so that would be the only option you have to get satisfaction in this case.
> 
> CARiD.com
> 1 Corporate Drive
> Cranbury, NJ 08512 USA​


Yes I had thought of that because it MOST CERTAINLY IS FALSE ADVERTISING, and I plan to contact them after the holidays when I have the time. I just wanted to make some noise on here first (and every other car forum I can find that has CARid as a vendor) and see if they would make it right before I do

They JUST took the 5% off code down THIS MORNING so they obviously have seen this yet have nothing to say...just terrible


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

They are a for-profit business. Meaning they will only do business with you if they can generate a profit. 

They will not do business with you if it costs them money. 

The sooner you come to terms with that, the more successful you'll be in life.


----------



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

Tomko said:


> They are a for-profit business. Meaning they will only do business with you if they can generate a profit.
> 
> They will not do business with you if it costs them money.
> 
> The sooner you come to terms with that, the more successful you'll be in life.


I'm plenty successful in life, don't need a business lesson from you - I run my own online business and don't need my intelligence insulted either. If you don't agree with what I posted than you clearly aren't too bright, and like CARid don't understand what a "guarantee" means and don't think businesses should honor discounts/promotions that THEY POST on THEIR OWN WEBSITES. Maybe you should read my post again


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 6, 2014)

Walmart used to do this until they changed their policy. People were getting TV's for a $1


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

aaronk said:


> I'm plenty successful in life, don't need a business lesson from you - I run my own online business and don't need my intelligence insulted either. If you don't agree with what I posted than you clearly aren't too bright, and like CARid don't understand what a "guarantee" means and don't think businesses should honor discounts/promotions that THEY POST on THEIR OWN WEBSITES. Maybe you should read my post again


Just relax man... maybe what Tom means is that no matter what they advertise it's really up to them to honor it or not. If they feel that giving you a discount will cut too much into their profit they simply wont. They have their own rules within.

My last job was sales and the minimum margin I could sell an item was 15 % with the exception of items that a customer would buy in bulk, then I could go lower. But if we had a coupon that made it go lower than that margin we were prohibited to honor it. As my manager said "I can fire you. The customer can't ".


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

If the price you want them to match is a legit company and its not a closeout then they should price match it. Now if its something on Ebay or another auction/overstock site then they shouldn't match it.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*aaronk*, I do apologize for this situation. We approve price matches every day and provide our customers with special discounts and promo codes, especially if this is a forum member. However, I'd like to help you here and check everything. Would you be so kind to PM me with the headlights you found on CARiD and the ones, you wanted to price match? I'll check what we can do with my supervisor.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

What CARiD should realize is this: What is posted on your website (or vendor site here on this site) is your word. It expresses how you intend to do business. It is the only way we know you exists...we as consumers assume what is posted is correct. If it is not correct, that is not our mistake, it is yours. It is no different than shaking a mans hand and taking his word. Once people lose confidence that what is posted on your site is correct, you're done. There are thousands of other sites out there to take advantage of consumers, you don't need to be another. Honor the price match or honor the discount. But hoop jumping, second guessing and assuming... at least for me, will never be an option. Get it right, or go away.


----------



## aaronk (Oct 30, 2014)

carid said:


> *aaronk*, I do apologize for this situation. We approve price matches every day and provide our customers with special discounts and promo codes, especially if this is a forum member. However, I'd like to help you here and check everything. Would you be so kind to PM me with the headlights you found on CARiD and the ones, you wanted to price match? I'll check what we can do with my supervisor.


I appreciate the response and understand price matches can't always be made but the fact that you guys wouldn't honor the 5% off coupon for Spyder tail lights that was posted on your own site is ridiculous (not to mention is false advertising and is illegal in most states). I ended up buying the same product from the other website with the cheaper price


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

If you don't want to get screwed... Stay away from Carid.
They sent me a bad set of spider tail lights and refused to help me. Had to contact my credit card and they are going after them.

Stay away from this rip off company.


----------



## bL1Nd (Aug 26, 2014)

Yikes, I was about to order some Spyder Headlights... yeesh - nevermind that idea.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Boy i wish i had seen this earlier, i ordered my wheels and coilovers from them. Its been 3 weeks and i finally called. As i am in NH i didnt think it should take this long to get here. The wheels are supposedly in "inspection" and the coilovers havent shipped yet. I get parts faster from korea and china than this. Wont shop there ever again...


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Boy i wish i had seen this earlier, i ordered my wheels and coilovers from them. Its been 3 weeks and i finally called. As i am in NH i didnt think it should take this long to get here. The wheels are supposedly in "inspection" and the coilovers havent shipped yet. I get parts faster from korea and china than this. Wont shop there ever again...


There was a 2.5 month strike by Longshoreman on the west coast that bottle necked all container shipments arriving at those ports...and they are still backed up from that logjam. Perhaps that played a large part.

Not making excuses for anyone...but I have a large shipment from another retailer in Texas thats been backed up since January because of that.


----------

